
A repository to monitor disinformation sources - js2
https://github.com/MassMove/AttackVectors
======
DyslexicAtheist
_> Over the past few years, hundreds of websites with innocuous-sounding names
like the Arizona Monitor and The Kalamazoo Times have begun popping up. At
first glance, they look like regular publications, complete with community
notices and coverage of schools. But look closer and you’ll find that there
are often no mastheads, few if any bylines, and no addresses for local
offices. Many of them are organs of Republican lobbying groups; others belong
to a mysterious company called Locality Labs, which is run by a conservative
activist in Illinois. Readers are given no indication that these sites have
political agendas—which is precisely what makes them valuable._

 _> Many if not all of the sites were registered on June 30 and updated on the
same day in August, according to online domain records. The sites say they are
operated by Locality Labs, a Delaware company affiliated with networks of
local websites in Maryland and Illinois, according to The Lansing State
Journal._

 _> But when Twitter employees later reviewed the activity surrounding
Kentucky’s election, they concluded that the bots were largely based in
America—a sign that political operatives here were learning to mimic [foreign
tactics]._

